
Blender hot keys cheat sheet - quicklycode
http://www.quicklycode.com/cheatsheets/blender-hot-keys-cheat-sheet
======
felixthehat
<http://www.blenderguru.com/blender-2-5-cheat-sheet/> a better one came out
today

